# John Cameron on the gift of singleness



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 9, 2019)

What then? shall the single life have no prerogative? Yes questionless, if it conduce more to piety, then marriage; but if it fail in this point it’s much inferior to marriage. Now it always faileth of that in them who have not the gift of it. ...

For more, see John Cameron on the gift of singleness.


----------

